# My job makes my feet hurt.



## thatgirl08 (Apr 7, 2010)

I just started a new job about five weeks ago at McDonalds. I work about 25-40 hours a week depending on when they need me. I've worked in food service in the past but I was smaller and didn't work as many hours. Now that I'm about 350 pounds and working about 30 hours a week (36 this week:/), my feet, calves and ankles just KILL me. I bought brand new shoes with arch support but they still ache and ache and sometimes I just want to cry by the end of my shift they hurt so bad. Today I couldn't take it so I asked to leave after 6 hours (I was supposed to work 7) because we were pretty slow anyway. My manager had no problem with me leaving early but I still felt bad but my feet just hurt so bad I could barely stand any longer. My ankles and feet have been swelling up because of it too. 

Anyone else work in a job that requires hours of standing? More importantly, does anyone have any suggestions of how to minimize this?


----------



## Crystal (Apr 7, 2010)

I worked at Kohl's for two years (during high school and college). At about 300 pounds during that time, I can COMPLETELY relate to what you're saying.

I found myself finding any job I could think of that involved sitting down. I would ask to go fold jeans or t-shirt tables just so I could sit down in the floor next to the racks and do that.

And at Kohl's, you aren't allowed to wear tennis shoes. You have to wear semi-dressy shoes, which makes it even worse. So, I'd have to buy a new set of flats at least once a month because I'd wear the other ones out. And they would smell horrible by the end of the shift.

In other words, I fucking hated that job.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 7, 2010)

If I had to wear flats I would literally die. Today I wore old sneakers because I forgot my work ones at home (went straight from class to work) and I think that's why my feet hurt even worse because no arch support at all in them.

Unfortunately, there isn't much at McDonalds that involves sitting down (nothing, actually) but I volunteer to do any job that will let me WALK instead of standing because if I'm moving it isn't as bad and if I'm busy, I don't notice it as much. Unfortunately because I'm new I get stuck working the two jobs that require the least work aka the most standing around doing nothing. I volunteer to sweep, mop, clean the playplace, take garbage out, etc. ALL the time because at least I can walk around a little and sometimes I'm like PLEASE LET ME DO DRIVE THRU but they only will if it's slow usually. 

I'm trying to lose some weight because that's the only thing I can think of that will help.


----------



## Tania (Apr 7, 2010)

Bleeeeh.

When I worked at Disneyland, I wore Docs with special inserts and black support socks (similar to the kind diabetics wear to promote circulation). Avoided salt, too.


----------



## olwen (Apr 7, 2010)

When I was in my 20s I worked in a used bookstore. After hours not only on my feet but also going up and down ladders, lifting heavy boxes full of books, going up and down stairs, running up and down aisles by the end of the day I was so tired and my feet hurt so badly I would literally drag myself home. Every step was torture. I did that job for four years and my feet changed shape because of it - they got wider. I was a size 28 then so about the same size as you now. I don't know how I did it, but towards the fourth year I had asked to be transferred to the office to do data entry and fill web orders. I just couldn't stay on my feet all day anymore. I certainly couldn't do it now. 

I think I managed by sitting down as much as possible - like volunteering to work the info desk whenever I could, or sitting on the floor to sort books and by switching up my shoes all the time. I think I alternated between flip-flops, sneakers, and sandals. I always kept a pair of flip-flops handy. On most days by the end of the day my feet were usually too swollen to fit into shoes anyway. I also took lots of ibuprofen, used a ton of tiger balm/icy hot on my calves, and elevated my feet when I got home. It turned out to be a really interesting job because of all the people I met and great books I accumulated, but I am reaaaally glad those days are over. 

Just hang in there and do whatever you need to do to get thru the days in one piece. You might get used to the routine and find you can deal with the painful feet better than you thought.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 7, 2010)

So I'm certainly not alone in this apparently. Thanks for the suggestions guys. :]


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl (Apr 8, 2010)

I worked retail for years and weighed between 350 and 400lbs for all of those years. Ultimately, work boots saved my life though. I wore 8 hole Docs (am I dating myself?) They laced over my ankle and I could tie them fairly tight. They kept my feet and ankles well supported and minimized the swelling. I also agree with what Olwen said about changing shoes. I always started the day with boots changed to sneakers if my feet started to hurt and slipped on flip flops for the ride home. If you can, keep your feet elevated while youre sleeping and get one of these to roll under your feet while youre sitting on the couch. I hope you start feeling better asap.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 8, 2010)

I can completely relate to this- I work as a bartender and literally can NOT sit down for the entire duration of my shift. When you are standing still lift one foot at a time- roll your ankle around, flex your toes, all that. Do NOT take your shoes off at any point- always hurts even more when you put them back on! try and crouch down and stretch your legs out too- just take a wee bathroom break if you need to and get some stretching done- makes a huge difference for me.

Hope you're feeling better soon luv!


----------



## Fat Brian (Apr 8, 2010)

Not a BBW but a fat guy that does a lot of standing, good shoes will save your life. My first job at was horrible until I found a good pair of shoes. I don't know what the dress code is for McD's Wolverine Durashocks are great and most styles come in black. My wife (who is a BBW, hopefully that buys me some credibility) likes Avias. I have found that shoes having less squishy stuff inside but more actual support feel better than just a super soft inside.


----------



## StarWitness (Apr 8, 2010)

I will second succubus' advice about rolling your feet. Is there something on the floor that you can rub your feet on? When I worked at a clothing store, I would massage my feet against the bottoms of the racks.

Also, when you get home, lie in bed on your back and prop your legs up against the wall at the steepest angle you can manage. Helps aching feet and legs enormously.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 8, 2010)

StarWitness said:


> Also, when you get home, lie in bed on your back and prop your legs up against the wall at the steepest angle you can manage. Helps aching feet and legs enormously.



Wow. I'm going to have to try this.

Yeah, I have the exact same problem as thatgirl, and we've comiserated before  it really is unbearable. I started wearing plain as heck nikes and long pants to cover them as much as possible... it helps a little... but other than that, it still sucks :/


----------



## Oirish (Apr 9, 2010)

I've seen some ads about a newer shoe that is supposed to help with circulation, posture, and other things. I believe they're by skechers (never thought I'd be promoting those shoes to anyone) but I may be mistaken. I'm not sure if they'll help but something to look into nonetheless.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 9, 2010)

This is why I don't work retail. Well, that and they aren't hiring, anyway. I used to work at Wal-Mart when I was younger and smaller and it would get to the point where I could not walk sometimes. I was born with incomplete ankle joints as well, so the weight does not always distribute properly. It's not technically a disability, so I'm boned. I can do jobs where you walk almost the whole time, but I am simply not able to do jobs where you stand for long periods. I also have some nerve damage in my right knee from an injury in 2008 which can make parts of my knee go into spasms. I really feel you, I could simply not do that job.

I was berated by my ex for being unable to do that kind of stuff-- he would always blame it on my weight (he had a lot of fat prejudice for a so-called FA), but it wasn't just that. Even if I weighed 150 pounds, the nerve damage and joints would bar me from this kind of thing. I actually think MOST people who work these kinds of jobs leave their shift in sheer agony...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 9, 2010)

I agree, the standing still is far worse than being able to walk around and keep the circulation going. I worked in the checkout register at a Kmart for a couple years, oh, back around 1995-ish. I would go home crying sometimes because I hurt so badly. I have found the SAS shoes to have a good bit of support, but they aren't cheap. Maybe check them out, though.

http://www.sasshoes.com/main/view_styles_catalog.php?catid=2


----------



## Brenda (Apr 9, 2010)

If they have comfort standing mats at work try to always stand on it because it makes a world of difference. Lean on a counter or wall every chance you get to take some pressure off your legs. Good supportive shoes and cotton socks are critical. 

I have not worked a stand up job in many years but have done some volunteer work doing so that reminded me how thankful I am that I do not have to. I will say however that over time it gets easier to stand for long periods.

Brenda


----------



## Red (Apr 9, 2010)

When I was on my feel all day I would often leave work with really achy legs. My legs were really solid and stiff too but since I've moved onto a sit-down job they feel so much better and have sort of softened up a little too so are easier to stretch and exercise. I found the best way to manage the pain was to wear trainers (hidden under long trousers), drink a ridiculous amount of water and minimise salt intake and then when I got home I used to lie on my bed with my feet up against the wall, worked a treat in alleviating the discomfort. Maybe try and go for a swim to help get your legs relaxed and to ease the pain after a shift? I don't envy you as I so feel your pain! Ooooh also, maybe if you have the spare cash treat yourself to a calf a foot massage, it's heaven!


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 9, 2010)

Get arch supports for your shoes. Give them a few days to work. See if you find a difference. I got ortho insoles from a foot doc and can walk for 6 hours now with no pain. Can spend the whole day at the mall with no problem if I want or walk a mile.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 9, 2010)

My job has me on my feet running around for my entire 10 hour shift and I work between 40-60 hours a week. The best shoes that I have found so far are shape ups by sketcher. They are pricy but so far my feet and back have been pain free and before I got these shoes I would hurt so bad at the end of my day I could hardly walk. 

Hope you find some relief soon!



thatgirl08 said:


> I just started a new job about five weeks ago at McDonalds. I work about 25-40 hours a week depending on when they need me. I've worked in food service in the past but I was smaller and didn't work as many hours. Now that I'm about 350 pounds and working about 30 hours a week (36 this week:/), my feet, calves and ankles just KILL me. I bought brand new shoes with arch support but they still ache and ache and sometimes I just want to cry by the end of my shift they hurt so bad. Today I couldn't take it so I asked to leave after 6 hours (I was supposed to work 7) because we were pretty slow anyway. My manager had no problem with me leaving early but I still felt bad but my feet just hurt so bad I could barely stand any longer. My ankles and feet have been swelling up because of it too.
> 
> Anyone else work in a job that requires hours of standing? More importantly, does anyone have any suggestions of how to minimize this?


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 9, 2010)

Get a pair of "food service" crocs. they're about 25 bucks. I work at mcdonalds. trust me. I love them.


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.crocs.com/crocs-bistro/10075,default,pd.html?cid=200&cgid=women-footwear-work

my bad they say they are 39.99 here. I got mine for 24.99 at the stride rite near my house. They are supportive and comfortable. The only downfall is they make your feet sweat a little bit more than shoes do. They have the same grippy bottom like a "shoes for crews" sneaker has.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh boy can I relate to this! Why I hated working retail! I know everyone who's worked retail has complained about standing for 8 hour shifts, but I definitly think its harder being a big girl and it's nice to find others who 'get it'. I worked at a store a few years ago and stood for 8 hours at a time and sometimes with just a 20 minute break on really busy days. It was torture. Inner soles helped a little bit but the pain was so bad I would go to the bathroom just to sit on the toilet for 2 minutes to make the pain feel better (No not joking at all lol) I don't have any suggestions to offer except that I know what your going through.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the suggestions - I'll definitely look into some of these shoes. 

Fallenangel - I go to the bathroom for a few minutes just to sit down too! haha.

Tooz - I actually have an issue with my left ankle that makes it worse, although it doesn't sound as bad as yours. I broke my ankle when I was younger, like 10 or so, and ever since it's been weak and rolls all the time and with all this standing it just aaaaches.

I've started to notice pretty much everyone complaining about foot pain at work.. I thought it was just me because of my weight but even the smallest girls at work complain after 6 hours or so. Today I worked eight hours and I had my break after only 2 hours of my shift so when I got back I had to work for 5 1/2 hours still and I wanted to cry.. it helps when I get the break in between. I made it though, hah.

Thanks again for all the suggestions :]


----------



## Crystal (Apr 9, 2010)

I always try to take my break as LATE as possible. I usually take a break so that when I get back, I only have an hour or 1.5 hours left. It makes it go by faster, it seems. 

And I'm glad I'm not the only one who would take bathroom breaks just to sit down.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 9, 2010)

I almost begged my manager to let me go at 7 (we can't go between 5-7) but he's like nope, 4.. and then I got back at 4:30 and had to work til ten. It really does make it seem so much faster the later the break.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 9, 2010)

I worked in a day care center a few years ago where they were ridiculous about the teachers never sitting down, we always had to be doing something - and on top of this stupid rule we could not wear sneakers, we had to follow the dress code. We were on our feet most of the day and then uncomfortably dressed while doing it. I bought comfortable soft soled old lady flats from Payless and wore them ONLY while at work. They helped but not much. I left that job a few months after, it was awful, I've worked at quite a few preschools and that was the only anal-retentive one. I truly feel for anyone who works at an "on your feet all day" job. 

My sister just started waitressing at Outback and she's been a waitress and a bartender for many years so she is used to being on her feet however this job is the worst. At Outback the waitstaff has to crouch down near the side of the table to take the customers order, they have to be at eye level of the customer. She said one group was so nice and told her to sit with them in their booth and when she did it was a tight squeeze and her order pad thing got stuck under her boobs when she stood up (we're.. blessed, her even more than me). My sister is not a BBW, she's slightly chubby at best, so weight and size isn't the issue. So on top of being on her feet for hours at a time, she's also going up and down all day and that is painful. She came home with swollen feet and ankles and pain shooting up her legs. She plans to buy better shoes this weekend, I'll mention the Skechers to her (hopefully it works, I feel so bad for her). Moral of the story - do not apply to work at Outback - if an average sized girl is having trouble imagine how us big girls would do.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 9, 2010)

I always thought the crouching thing was kinda creepy honestly. I know it's part of their "thing" but I just do not get it. That sucks though, I feel terrible for her.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 10, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I always thought the crouching thing was kinda creepy honestly. I know it's part of their "thing" but I just do not get it. That sucks though, I feel terrible for her.



Ah so you've seen it. I've never eaten at Outback so when I heard this I was shocked and I think it's creepy too. I don't want my tired waiter in my face. 
Anyway - I told her of this thread and she said several girls at her job have the Crocs mentioned above and they say they really are comfortable so she's going to buy them tomorrow.


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 10, 2010)

Other restaurants I noticed also do the whole crouching deal, like Chili's.
My boyfriend who was a server there told me it gets people to think of you as friendly and therefore order more and tip better. I think its like they're talking to me like I'm 3.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 10, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Other restaurants I noticed also do the whole crouching deal, like Chili's.
> My boyfriend who was a server there told me it gets people to think of you as friendly and therefore order more and tip better. I think its like they're talking to me like I'm 3.



I always liked the crouching. It makes them seem friendly and more approachable to me.  I can see how some people think it's weird though.

The waiters at the TGIFriday's here do it a lot.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 10, 2010)

If it's your first job, it's just your body getting used to standing all of the time. Make sure you have a good pair of shoes, with proper support, maybe some inserts. A word of caution, though: make sure the insoles fit properly. I had a pair during my first job that were a little undersized and I ended up damaging the nerves in my feet a bit. Also good, at least for pain relief, is a nice hot soak in the tub


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal said:


> I always liked the crouching. It makes them seem friendly and more approachable to me.  I can see how some people think it's weird though.
> 
> The waiters at the TGIFriday's here do it a lot.



Its some corporate psychological thing lol 
Worse than the crouching is the fake, "HIIIIIIIIIII WELCOME TO TEE-GEEEE-III-FRIDAAAAYSS!!!! MY NAME IS SHELLLBY (not trying to offend anyone named shelby.... lol)OUR SPECIALS ARE X, Y, AND etc....." in such a horrifically phony voice. Thats offensive.

Back on topic now...... oopsies


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay so you've got arch supports, right? Good. You might need to get a different pair of shoes that perhaps would work better. If you have a good shoe store in your area (not Lady Foot Locker but a sports store) and you can have them fit you to good shoes, you will probably be better off.

I'm on my feet a lot -- walking and standing on hard floors for 12 hours or more. I loooove the New Balance walking shoes. They come in wider widths at Zappos and they're great. I think 602 is the one I like, and I just got two more pairs, in pink, in my size so I can switch out.

Speaking of switching out, while you're on your feet the sole will compress over time. So it's really important to switch out your shoes midway through the day. I always try to do this, and it makes huge difference. My feet feel totally refreshed just from switching to a different (though identical) pair of shoes.

As for the swelling, when you're not on your feet it's really important to have your legs up and shoes and socks off if you can. Also, be sure to drink plenty of water, which will stimulate your body to keep those fluids moving and pee out the extra fluid. Once you get home from work, if you can get your feet up, you'll be better off. While at work, try to stretch out your feet as much as you can, pointing your goes, stretching your calves, that kind of thing, to keep the blood flowing and your muscles loose.

I hope these suggestions help, at least a little. If you don't improve, it may be time to see a specialist. Yeah, I know, the weight thing may get brought up but foot docs can be helpful for things like special orthotics that are created for YOUR feet. I've known people who've had the mold taken of their feet and gotten their own personal insoles and have never looked back.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 10, 2010)

I am also wondering if the floor surface is helping with the foot pain problem. If it is slippery or greasy you have to walk differently to keep from falling which can kill your feet and legs too.


I am a teacher and I am up a lot of the time but when I feel tired I just pull up a chair and teach sitting down. The kids don't seem to mind it one bit. I also told my boss that if she wants me up and moving around at all that sneakers and crocs have to be worn. She was really cool and told me that my shoes I wear are the least of her worries. Thank goodness she's cool.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 11, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Ah so you've seen it. I've never eaten at Outback so when I heard this I was shocked and I think it's creepy too. I don't want my tired waiter in my face.
> Anyway - I told her of this thread and she said several girls at her job have the Crocs mentioned above and they say they really are comfortable so she's going to buy them tomorrow.



DB, I agree with you and ThatGirl, it's sort of weird. I work in a K-1 class and that's the way we talk to the students so that we're eye to eye. We have a phrase in school to deal with personal space, "You're in my bubble"; I think I would feel like that.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 11, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Anyone else work in a job that requires hours of standing? More importantly, does anyone have any suggestions of how to minimize this?



I really understand and I wish for you a new job! I would recommend that you go for something with lots of cushion and support on the bottom and ankle support. One thing about us girls is that our body pushes down on our feet and they're the only ones we will have. 

I've gotten relief from going up on my toes and squeezing my calf muscles and alternately back on my heels stretching. It takes the pressure off at least one part of the foot at a time. Best of luck to you!


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 12, 2010)

Our offices are being remodeled so the next few weeks will be, shall we say, interesting. As an office manager I've been spoiled with my own office and with everything in easy reach. Last weekend a crew moved everyone's stuff into a temporary area so we're working out of boxes and on temporary desks for a while. All my stuff is supposed to be right here but some is missing, and one of these boxes belongs to someone else, so we'll be playing hide and seek this morning. I knew this would be an interesting day when I went to my assigned space and found a flimsy chair with arms waiting for me. No way could I fit, and I wouldn't trust it with my weight anyway. So as I hunted for my heavy-duty office chair, I spent over an hour on my feet, stepping around and over some ongoing work, helping other people find their stuff too. Finally I located my precious chair, shepherded it over to my area and sat down for the first time today. I'm used to sore feet at the end of the day, but not this early. Youch! 

This situation is an eye-opener. In my own office with everything neatly arranged within arms' reach, I at least had the illusion that I was pretty nimble for a woman my size. Well, with this belly and boobage of mine in the way it's pretty awkward to have to reach for stuff in boxes on the floor, or to keep getting up out of my chair to grab something from boxes on a side table. My age doesn't help. I guess it's slightly better to have the boxes on the floor, scoot my chair over to them and try to reach down and sideways. Luckily most of us have good work relations so it will be nice for us to work almost literally shoulder-to-shoulder for a while, especially when I need to ask for help. Thank goodness I remembered to wear nice casual clothes and good comfy shoes while we're in a state of flux. 

One thing I hadn't considered but which is now plainly evident is that I really need to think about my size in terms of where I will and won't fit. I've already had a few minor collisions with some desks and tables. Had I been wearing a skirt, the corner of one file cabinet I bumped walking past might have caused some rippage. Then there's the work crew itself, who apparently have never seen a woman my size before, to judge from some of the remarks I'm hearing. I'm making a point a point to talk to them with a smile on my face so they might regard me as a person instead of a cow in a china shop. 

Just had to sit and vent a bit this morning. Oh well, it will be great when the remodeling is finished, and considering the company was on the edge of bankruptcy a year ago, this remodeling is an indication our big muckymucks have some confidence in our future.


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 12, 2010)

What a day. This was one of those days when it just plain sucked to be as fat as I am. When I wasn't running around, I was standing, standing, standing. By the time I went home my feet, ankles and calves felt like they were on fire. I called my husband, told him to pick up some dinner on his way home, AND be prepared to give me an emergency 5-alarm foot massage, leg massage and general all-over-Sue massage. Not that he needs much persuasion to massage me ( :smitten: ) but today he also needed to untie the knots in my legs. Oh the pain, and oh the relief! Tomorrow I'm wearing my Skechers.

It also didn't help that we turned on the air conditioning for probably the first time in the 6 months, and it couldn't handle so many people and our computers sprawled across our temporary work area because the thermostat was somewhere else. I don't care if it's only April, I'm wearing my summer outfits for the duration. So there!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 12, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> http://www.crocs.com/crocs-bistro/10075,default,pd.html?cid=200&cgid=women-footwear-work
> 
> my bad they say they are 39.99 here. I got mine for 24.99 at the stride rite near my house. They are supportive and comfortable. The only downfall is they make your feet sweat a little bit more than shoes do. They have the same grippy bottom like a "shoes for crews" sneaker has.



Wanted to say thank you for this post. Like I said earlier in the thread my sister's got the painful feet issue these days and I immediately told her about these Crocs when I saw this post last week. We found them in our local mall and she got them Saturday and she says they fit her feet so well (we have chubby feet in our family so the wideness of the Crocs seems to be a good fit). When she tried them on she said they felt great. She doesn't have to be back at work until Thursday and will let me know how she feels at the end of the day but she's pretty confident her feet will be comfortable. So you may have saved her a lot of pain 
Just as a side note if anyone is gonna buy them, she did pay 39.99.


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 22, 2010)

glad to hear i could help


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 5, 2010)

I have two retail jobs. I work 40-50 hours at one and 4-15 at the other. I completely know how you feel. At my full time job, I can wear dress shoes or tennis shoes. I usually wear flats with insoles because they look nicer with my clothes. As for the part time job, I work short shifts of no more than 5 hours at a time so I wear whatever looks the best. 

I go through at least one or two pairs of black flats in a month. I'm always buying shoes for work. I have two pairs of Crocs that I wear if my feet are achy.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I just started a new job about five weeks ago at McDonalds. I work about 25-40 hours a week depending on when they need me. I've worked in food service in the past but I was smaller and didn't work as many hours. Now that I'm about 350 pounds and working about 30 hours a week (36 this week:/), my feet, calves and ankles just KILL me. I bought brand new shoes with arch support but they still ache and ache and sometimes I just want to cry by the end of my shift they hurt so bad. Today I couldn't take it so I asked to leave after 6 hours (I was supposed to work 7) because we were pretty slow anyway. My manager had no problem with me leaving early but I still felt bad but my feet just hurt so bad I could barely stand any longer. My ankles and feet have been swelling up because of it too.
> 
> Anyone else work in a job that requires hours of standing? More importantly, does anyone have any suggestions of how to minimize this?



I'm not a bbw obviously but my job consists of me standing on my feet for 8 hours a night. I know exactly how you feel and I actually have chronic foot pain because of it. Its hard to walk/run because of the constant pain in my feet brought on by years of being on my feet for 1/3 of the day.

The arched/padded shoes are your best hope. Also believe it or not, after a while your body adjusts to it. When I first started my job my feet absolutely killed me by the end of each shift, but after a few months I learned to live with it. Taking some legal painkillers such as advil, tylenol and stuff like that doesn't hurt either.

One of the unwritten laws of my department is to sit whenever you get a chance. Behind the counter at McDonalds doesn't leave a lot of sitting I imagine but if you get the chance, take it.

There is also another option that I'm sure you'd love but may not be able to do right away which is get the hell out of there and find a better/easier job. I know that's what I myself would like.


----------



## Lamia (May 9, 2010)

Wow I just noticed this thread. It makes me grateful for my crappy call center job that I hate. Instead of standing though I sit for 10 hours. Can't walk around because I am the only one here. I work 9pm to 7am. Sometimes in the witching hour I lay on the floor and put my feet up because they swell after sitting so long. 

There is only one chair in the entire center with no arms. I am glad otherwise I'd have to sit here with the arms of a chair pressing into my sides all night. 

I worked a dry cleaners where I had to stand and one of the things that helped was when it was the most unbearable I would take a bathroom break and sit down for a few and rub my feet. 

Do you have back pain? Most of my pain while standing is my back not my feet.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2010)

Dr Scholl's inserts work wonders for me whenever I have had any type of feet or leg issues over the years. 

Also, running shoes.....I had a pair made by adidas for many years that I used to exercise in and save me when I had feet problems. Get the kind made for running because they seem to have special support.


----------

